# cant enter cheats on rome total war gold idition



## saraguard (May 27, 2007)

ok on all the cheat websites i have been on it tells me to press ~ before entering a cheat yet while i press tihis while in game play nothing happens to let me enter a cheat in a box that may pop up need help

also 1st time user here i dont think and hope that im not breaking any rules by asking how to cheat on a game thanks alot


----------



## icegreenhemp (May 31, 2007)

The cheats in rome total war do not work very well at all even with the regular version they work occasionally and then typically stop working.
the trainers equally do not work very well as your towns typically start losing money.

However...upgrade to Medeival total war 2..that game is awesome, and all the cheats work perfectly, granted to create some of the high end units you must do a bit of google searching for the proper commands, as there is ALOT of them.

but yes rome total war cheats are kinda lame and dont work with much consistency.

thats my expierience for ya,
icegreenhemp


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm if you are trying to do ~ then it probably won't work. You need to do ` (same key but without the SHIFT)

Unless you are using a UK keyboard, which I think the `/~ key is in a different place...


----------

